# Scudder is grinding teeth



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just noticed Scuds was grinding his teeth this am. I googled it and it says could be a sign of stress, abdominal or mouth pain. I called the vet and they are squeezing him in today. Does anyone have experience with this??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

probably something physical Linda. Good for you in checking it out. Maybe it's just the 7 year itch. lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol. If there's even a slight chance my baby Scudder is in pain, I'd rather be sage than sorry. He has an appt at 5p today. They were kind enough to give me their emergency spot


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great, if he still is doing it till then given him a frozen rag to chew on.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. It's not constant. I was lucky to hear it. I had my head next to his face and couldn't figure out what the noise was.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Please give us an update after you get home from the Vet. Poor Scudder!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! As usual, I am an over protective mommy. Vet said gums and teeth look good. I told him Scudder also eats a lot of grass and has been vomiting in the mornings at times. I had called his office when the vomiting started and they told me it was just stomach acid. He checked Scudder out and told me he is grinding his teeth because he has an upset tummy. The grinding makes him feel better. He sent me home with some liquid and told me to also give 1/2 a pepcid twice a day. If he is still doing it after 7-10 days, I have to call. I think Scudder is ok! He has no other symptoms.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad to hear that all is well with Scudder. Tyler is a hugh grass eater also. He's like a little rabbit at times.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL. All my guys are little grass eaters. It can get frustrating on our hikes when they would rather graze than walk!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Scudder's tummy feels better soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yaaaay Skuds.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So happy to hear that Scudder just has an upset stomach, which will hopefully resolve soon.


----------

